# wine on amd64 in ports



## kenorb (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm requesting to add wine support for amd64, as amd64 patches already exists.
Is this is the right place to do it?

Currently it's possible to compile using patches.

1.
Comment all lines in Makefile with ONLY_FOR_ARCHS (wine ports dir):

```
# ONLY_FOR_ARCHS=       i386
```

2.

```
$ cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine/work
$ sudo make extract && cd work && ln -s wine-1.3.5/ wine
```
3.
Download wine-fbsd64.diff and patch-wine-nvidia.sh from http://drop.io/wine_fbsd64
and copy them to /usr/ports/emulators/wine/work

4.

```
$ sudo patch -p0 < wine-fbsd64.diff
$ cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine
$ sudo make install clean
```

5.
Then run previously downloaded patch-wine-nvidia.sh script if you have NVIDIA

```
$ sudo sh -x /usr/ports/emulators/wine/work/patch-wine-nvidia.sh
```

Already compiled packages are available here:
http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/

Probably this patch still needs some work.
But the main question (in case if it work), what are the steps to include it into ports for amd64?
Or to create separate port wine-amd64?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> I'm requesting to add wine support for amd64, as amd64 patches already exists.
> Is this is the right place to do it?


Nope. This is a user driven forum. Submitting a PR or contacting the freebsd-ports mailinglist would be the correct way.



> But the main question (in case if it work), what are the steps to include it into ports for amd64?


There is no separate ports tree for amd64. So the port must be able to apply the patch based on the architecture.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 27, 2010)

This information could be useful:



			
				David.N said:
			
		

> The port needs to be built in an i386 environment.  FreeBSD currently does not
> have support for cross building (without building a custom compiler).  Even in
> that case many dependant ports will need to be built.  This makes the build
> process rather unclean.
> ...





			
				David said:
			
		

> The correct way to build the port would be (with a clean ports environment):
> 
> # cd /usr/ports/emulators
> # patch -sp0 < /path/to/wine-fbsd64.diff
> ...


----------



## vermaden (Oct 27, 2010)

@kenorb

You should contact with WINE *maintainer* and CC that message to *lists.freebsd.org* (stable/current/ports).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

